# Question regarding search



## ORLI930 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry in advance for this very Newbie question.

I am looking to purchase a puppy but just not sure where to aquire. I have been told to go to your local pet store, some others tell me it must form a GS breeder. Some tell me it must be AKC some say it does not matter.

I am looking for a GS with good temperament and good with my two small boys. 

Actually i am partial to solid black.........any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Stay away from pet stores. I personally like registration from a reputable organization. My advice would be to share your general location here and get some recommendations on breeders to contact. Remember to share what you want to do with the dog: compete seriously, compete as a hobby, have as an active companion. 

Be sure to ask why someone is recommending a particular breeder. Do they have personal experience with the breeder and/or the dogs? Or have they just seen the website and like the looks of the dogs? More credibility goes to the people who have personal experience with the breeders and/or dogs they recommend. 

A lot depends on what you're looking for in your future dog. And your life style. So the more specific you can be, the better the recommendations will be. 

Just whatever you do? Stay away from pet store puppies.
Sheilah


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Do not go to a pet store. Puppies in pet stores come from large scale commercial breeders that pump out puppies like widgets from a factory. Reputable breeders do not sell puppies to wholesalers who then resell them to the final home.

Your best bet, both to find a good dog and to ensure that you are not supporting unethical breeding practices, is to go with a good breeder or a rescue.

If you choose the breeder route, you may find this thread helpful on figuring out what to look for and what to avoid when researching breeders:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

What they said!!

Pet stores sell dogs produced from the most horrid living conditions you can imagine. Unless the store is outfitted with an adoption center, steer clear!! Please don't support puppy mills.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Its been several years since you have posted here. Not that thats a problem, just wondering how your earlier search went. Which line of German Shepherd do you want? Have you done some reading on here to realize there are different blood lines that offer different characteristics/traits? One thing is for sure, do not buy from a pet store, flea market, craigslist, or just because they are AKC registered. AKC is the only purebred registry in the USA. Does not mean quality. AKC does not verify parentage. It is up to your honest, responsible breeder to ensure your puppies are purebred and from the parents they say they are. There are a lot of breeders that spend more money than they will ever recoup back in expenses on ensuring they are producing the best representations of the breed that they can. 

In a perfect world, there would only be responsible breeders and no need for shelters and rescues.


----------

